# Gun manufacturer Smith & Wesson to move headquarters from Massachusetts to Tennessee



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Gun manufacturer Smith & Wesson Brands is moving its headquarters to Blount County in East Tennessee, and bringing $125 million and 750 jobs with it, the Knoxville News Sentinel, a USA TODAY network member, reports.
Smith & Wesson is one of the largest manufacturer and designers of guns in the world, from revolvers and pistols to modern sporting rifles. The public company, which has been based in Massachusetts since it was founded in 1852, serves customers from firearm enthusiasts to military agencies.

Full article here: https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...relocating-headquarters-tennessee/5933506001/


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I see a lot of forearms companies leaving the toxic environments of the long standing New England homes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, a few have moved because of laws in the states they were previously in. I hope they all end up moving.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good for East Tennessee!
The legal environment in some states really do make it impossible to prosper. Not just firearm related companies but many companies get taxed and regulated out of business. The next step is to move so I too hope all firearms companies find a good home. We all are in a up hill fight to keep and bear arms. Support all things 2A.
“The Second Amendment is timeless for our Founders grasped that self-defense is three-fold: every free individual must protect themselves against the evil will of the man, the mob and the state.”
--- Tiffany Madison


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I love the idea that states that try hard to make it hard to use second amendment rights are losing lots of revenue and jobs due to companies voting with their wallets and ability get out. Maybe the citizens could learn to dump the politicians that make leaving so attractive. Maybe not.....


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, all of a sudden, I feel that my ones marked "Massachusetts" are gonna be some real keepers.


----------

